# What is best ambient room temp for rats?



## texasreb (Jan 11, 2011)

What is the temperature range where rats are most comfortable? How about ill or injured rats...should they be kept at a different temp (warmer)?

TIA


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I believe the comfortable temp range for rats is 65-80. Sick rats should be kept warm, not over 80.


----------

